# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  A është shoqëri civile "shoqëria civile" shqiptare?

## liber

Shoqëria civile dhe politika
Adri Nurellari (gazeta metropol)

Çdo vend ka nevojë për një qeveri efikase dhe për një sektor të konsoliduar privat qe do të mund te mobilizojë forcat prodhuese të tregut të lire dhe të sigurojë një begati për ekonominë e vendit. Mirëpo këto dy sektorë nuk janë mjaftueshëm dhe mangesitë e tyre i ploteson sektori i trete i quajtur ndryshe shoqeria civile. Shoqëria civile sipas Qëndres për Shoqërinë Civile e Shkolles Londineze të  Ekonomisë dhe Shkencave Politike (LSE), i referohet asaj bashkësie institucionesh, organizatash dhe sjelljesh që ndodhet midis shtetit, botës së biznesit dhe familjes. Në fakt shoqëria civile ende nuk ka fituar një perkufizim të standartizuar ose thënë ndryshe, për të ka shumë perkufizime që në përgjithësi përpiqen të përshkruajnë aktivitetin e organiztave jo-qeveritare, grupeve qytetare, sindikatave, shoqatave të biznesit, think-tank-eve, akademisë, organizatave fetare dhe medias. 
Shoqëria civile kryen aktivitete të ndryshme  që ndahen në disa  kategori kryesore që nuk janë të diferencuara plotësisht nga njera tjetra dhe që shpesh mbivendosen. Ka  grupe që ofrojnë shërbime duke besuar se individë të ndryshëm  duke punuar së bashku me bazë punën vullnetare mund të zgjidhin shumë probleme sociale. Kategoria tjetër është filantropia ose bamirësia ku njerëz të ndryshëm dhurojnë para ose të mira të tjera  me synim ndihmesën e të varfërve, të pastrehëve etj. Një grup tjetër shoqatash verprojnë si grupe avokacie ose grupe presioni që përpiqën të përmbushin objektiva të caktuar siç janë shoqatat për të drejtat e njeriut, ose ajo për të përndjekurit politik. Pastaj media është një ndër përfaqësuesit kryesor të shoqërisë civile dhe po kështu ka kategori të tjera sic janë edhe institucionet fetare dhe ato arsimore. 
Shoqëria civile është një aktor shumë i rëndësishëm dhe i fuqishëm në jetën e përditshme dhe ajo që vlen për tu shqyrtuar  është roli që luan në jetën politike. Në fakt shoqëria civile nuk është gjë tjetër veç ushtrimi i demokracise pjesmarrëse ndërkohë që demokracia përfaqësuese është territori ku vepron qeveria dhe politika. Njerëzit kanë të drejtë për të folur pra të drejtë për ti dhënë zë një opinioni gjë që nuk kërkon doemosdoshmërisht që ky zë të jetë përfaqësuese e një komuniteti. Dhe ky është thelbi I demokracisë përfaqësuese. 
Nga ana tjetër përgjegjesia ndaj një komuniteti është thelbi i demokracisë përfaqësuese e cila kërkon procedura formale si zgjedhjet për të siguruar që vendimet që janë arritur të jenë të drejta e legjitime. Që të dy këto formave të demokracisë duhet të jenë të pranishme në politikë në mënyrë që politika të veprojë në shërbim të publikut. Pa presion publik të qëndrueshëm qeveritë nuk i përmbushin premtimet e bëra para zgjedhjeve dhe pa zgjedhje nuk mund të pajtohen dhe vihen në jetë interesat dhe kërkesat që egzistojnë në shoqërinë civile. Pra kanë një rol plotesues të ndërsjelltë që nuk ka se si të mohoet. Mirëpo kohët e fundit një grup organizatash jo-fitimprurëse (OJF) ka përhapur idenë se shoqëria civile duhet parë si krejteësisht e ndarë nga sektori i parë bile edhe si opozitë , dhe kjo ide ka zene goxha rrënjë në mendësinë shqiptare. 
Një ndër pyetjet qe të shkon menjëhere në mendjen tonë tek i shikojmë OJF-të është legjitimiteti i veprimtarisë së tyre. Me legjitimitet zakonisht kuptohet e drejta për të qënë dhe për të bëerë diçka në shoqëri, dhe në rastin tonë ideja se sa i justifikuar, i pranueshëm dhe i ligjshëm është një veprim i një organizate. Në rastin e sektorit të parë dhe të dytë legjitimiteti si dhe procesi i llogaridhënies janë goxha më të qarta, janë kontraktuale dhe të konsoliduara. Në rastin e politikës a legjitimitetin dhe marrjen e llogarisë e bën vota dhe në rastin e biznesit atë e realizon tregu ndërsa për një OJF është e vështirë që kjo gjë të realizohet. 
Megjithatë mendohet se ka disa veçori që i japin kredibilitet veprimtarisë së një shoqate duke i pajisur më një farë  legjitimiteti. Së pari vetë anëtarësia është një formë përfaqësie, dhe nëse kjo anëtarësi është e gjerë dhe kryesia e organizatës zgjidhet në mëyrë demokratike nga anëtarët atëhere organizata është më përfaqësuese dhe disi më të besueshme. Kjo pasi shoqata përfaqëson shumë njerëz dhe drejtuesit japin llogari para anëtarëve. Nëse ato e pretendojnë kredibilitetin duke u bazuar tek anëtarësia, atëhere ato duhet të jenë të afta të tregojnë kë përfaqësojnë ato dhe si. Një tjetër formë kredibiliteti është ekspertiza dhe kompetenca që një OJF mund të ofroj. Me një fjalë nëse organizmat e tjerë legjitim vlerësojnë se ato sjellin aftësi, njohuri e përvojë të cmuar dhe e pranojnë ose njohin rolin e tyre konsultativ.  Nëse ato pretendojnë nëpërmjet ekspertizës atëhere duhet të dëshmojnë që kjo ekspertizë është rigoroze. Ligji gjithashtu mund t’ju japi atyre kredibilitet nëse një shoqatë respekton legjislacionin dhe rregullat që janë të vlefshme për sektorin e tretë.  Së fundmi OJF-të fitojnë një farë besueshmërie nëse ata promovojnë disa interesa specifike të publikut siç është rasti i shoqatave për mbrojtjen e ambjentit. Shoqatat e ndryshme e evokojnë kredibilitetin kryesisht duke i kombinuar faktorët e mësipërm.
Kohëve të fundit është vënë re që disa shoqatave të ndryshme shqiptare janë bërë goxha të famshme në opinionin publik duke filluar të kritikojnë vrullshëm atë që ata e quajnë “klasë politike” Këto grupe njerëzish pretendojnë se flasin “në emër të popullit” dhe shtiren si alternativë ndaj politikanëve dhe partive politike. Këto pretendime jo vetëm që janë gënjeshtra dhe manipuluese por rrëzojnë kredibilitetin dhe seriozitetin e shoqërisë civile në përgjithësi pasi këtë njerëz shtiren si përfaqësues të shoqërisë civile. Këto grupe njerezish deklarojnë së politikanët nuk veprojnë për të mirën e publikut, por që ata të gjithë së bashku janë moralisht shumë më ulët se aktivistët qytetarë. Edhe pse ne e dimë që një  pjesë e mirë e politikanëve tanë nuk janë aq të ndershëm por kjo nuk do të thotë që politika si e tërë duhet braktisur e dënuar dhe aq më pak që këto grupo që nxjerrin këto deklarata kanë më shumë legjitmitet e ndershmëri se politika. 
Fillimisht del pyetja nese kjo e shumë deklaruara elitë e “shoqërisë civile” është apo jo pjesë e saj dhe sa legjitimitet ka në deklaratat e veta. Kuptohet qe nuk më takon mua që të vendos po apo jo, pasi unë , sipas kritereve që përshkrova, thjesht parashtroj një këndvështrim nëpërmjet shtypit pra marr pjesë në demokraci e nuk përfaqësoj. Megjithatë kjo nuk më pengon që të shtroj disa pyetje dhe ta lë në dorë të publikut të vendosë. Sa vullnetariat kanë këto shoqata, kur dihet qe rrogat në sektorin e tretë janë më joshëset në tregun shqiptar të punës?  Sa larg kësaj politike të fëlliqur janë këto shoqata jo qeveritare kur dendur në to gjenden ish politikanë ose njerez që dikur ose ende I shërbejnë politikës? Kush është mandati i këtyre shoqatave dhe sa e përfaqësojnë ato publikun shqiptar  kur llogarinë ato e japin vetëm para donatorit dhe kur shumicën e parave marrin nga jashtë? Kush është elektorati që i jep legjitimitetin këtyre shoqatave dhe ku është tregu që i bën të përgjegjshme këto shoqata? Për më tepër në Shqipëri ndodh dendur qe një shoqatë apo think tank të organizoj pas një projekti për mbrojtjen e ambjentit, një tjetër për të drejtat e njeriut dhe ndërkohë të aplikoj tek donatorët e ndryshëm për një projekt për decentralizimin. Sa kompetencë kanë këto shoqata kur dihet se ato zorr se janë të specializuara e për rrjedhojë eksperte për një lëm të caktuar? Po edhe sikur ta zotërojnë këtë ekspertizë duke ditur se sa para shtien në dorë, kuptohet që ato shndërohen më shumë në kompani konsulence që përfitojnë abuzivisht nga ligji i OJF-ve se sa OJF që ofrojnë konsulencë. 
Në parim këto shoqata ngatërojnë pjesmarrjen me përfaqësinë duke propozuar struktura paralele të errëta dhe duke minuar institucionet e demokracisë përfaqësuese. Zgjedhjet e lira, parlamentet e përgjegjshme, forca e ligjit dhe qeveritë efikase nuk kanë se si të zëvendësohen nga aktivizmi civil. Propogandimi i iluzionit që politika konvecionale mund të zëvendësohet me daljen në shesh, botimet e fletë palosjeve, tryezat e rrumbullakta, aleancat e koalicionet etj etj, ka një dëm të jashtëzakonshëm për publikun pasi dekurajon angazhimin politik dhe I çarmatos ata nga mjetet që kanë ata në dorë për të realizuar të drejtat e tyre. Këto organizata po thellojnë një hendek mes publikut dhe qeverisjes duke eleminuar mundësinë që publiku ta kontrollojë dhe influencojë qeverisjen. Në fakt sikur politikanët e mirë të kishin shteruar atëhere e kundërta duhej të ishte këshilluar, qe do të thotë që publiku duhej të inkurajohej të përfshihej në politikë. Dhe kjo do të thotë jo vetëm votim por edhe përfshirja në parti dhe organe të tjera politike si dhe kandidim i njerëzve të rinj. Njerëzit nuk duhet ti largohen politikës duke e lënë pushtetin në duart e më pak njerëzve por duhet të futen në tregun politik e ti zëvendësojnë me garë politikanët egzistues. Si mund të përfshihen njerëzit e mirë në politikë kur këta përfaqësuesit e ndershëm të shoqërisë civile e stigmatizojnë politikën dhe shajnë apriori politikën per se dhe çdo politikan të tanishëm ose potencial. Politikanët e mirë nuk kanë për të ardhur nga qielli por vijnë nëpërmjet përfshirjes aktive të popullit në politikë dhe ata që dekurajojnë këtë përfshirje janë mbështetës të status quo-së. Dhe duke influencuar në këtë mënyrë janë edhe ata pjesë e interesave që vërtitën rreth politikës. 
Me pak fjalë ne kemi nevojë për shoqërinë civile jo sepse ata “përfaqësojnë popullin”por sepse me ata mund ti bëjmë gjërat më mire duke marrë parasysh vlefshmërinë e presionit të tyre, vlerat që ata promovojnë, debatet që ata nxisin, propozimet që ata japin por kurrësesi kapacitetin e tyre për të përfaqësuar popullin   . Është shumë e rëndësishme të kuptojmë se shoqëria civile është kompletuese e jo rivale e demokracise përfaqësuese dhe se demokracia përfaqësuese nuk është perfekte por është gjëja më e mirë që mund të kemi për tu qeverisur.

----------

